# Palo - The most amazing Thai dish?



## timanator (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys and gals.

I've been dabbling at this using a crock pot since I have a day job. But has anyone found a way to reproduce this in an authentic manner?

Here is the recipe I've been using from a Thai friends mom, but it has never tasted anywhere near how she makes it.

6 eggs

2 lbs of Pork shoulder with thick fat.

6 Garlic cloves sliced

3 star annise

1 tsp Thai Pepper

4 tsp light soy sauce

2 tsp dark soysauce

4 tsp honey

4 tsp chinese 5 spice blend(From asian stores)

oil and butter

3 cups of water

In a pan, 

When oil gets hot, sear 2 star annise, garlic, and butter.

Cut up the pork in to small cubes.

Put all of it that in to the crock pot, and let it cook for a whole day. Serve with rice.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

LOve that dish though I use ham hocks instead of the shoulder and mash the ingredients in a mortar and pestle, ALso use cilantro root and finish the dish with hard boiled egg and more cilantro.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

I cook thai food a lot at home, and I love experimenting. I have never tried that though, so sorry no tips, but I am going to give it a whirl for sure.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I love everything Thai. I looked up this dish in what I consider the best english Thai cook book, by David Thompson.

Pork Braised with Star Anise. Much like what Rat says. . . 

2 pork hocks

oil, probably peanut or flavorless oil like grape seed or veg

bean curd

coriander roots

salt

5 cloves garlic

peppercorns

star anise

a piece of cassia bark

palm sugar

fish sauce

stock (guessing either chick or beef)

oyster sauce

sweet soy sauce

hard boiled eggs 

ginger

coriander leaves

It basically adds color to the hocks by frying/ browning, and then pounds the other ingredients into a paste. Fry the paste, then the star anise and the cassia bark, then add the stocks and the liquids. Add the hocks and braise for an hour or so, then the eggs, then the ginger. Garnish with coriander leaves. 

If you want specifics let me know. It's a bit more elaborate than yours. Hope this helps


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Thai by David Thompson is an excellent book. I hightly recommend it to anyone who is interested in Thai food 
Thai Street Food by the same author is also a winner 
Goldi


----------



## timanator (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Jake, I'm going to try the rest of that.


----------

